# What do I have to do if I want to go to USC and I live overseas?



## LoveFilms (Jul 7, 2009)

What are the requirements for an overseas student? I mean I don't have SATs and stuff. Also do I need previous experience because I have never attended any film programs or lectures or will the portfolio be enough? Also does anyone know if they have any scholarships for overseas students or scholarships during the program?


----------



## airborne911 (Jul 7, 2009)

International Student application information from the USC Admissions website:

http://www.usc.edu/admission/u.../inter_students.html

No previous experience necessary for film. Decisions are based on the strength of the supplemental materials. Here's the info from the School of Cinematic Arts website:

http://cinema.usc.edu/admissions/applications/

International Students must provide a letter backed by a bank stating that they have sufficient funds to pay for tuition and living expenses for their first year at USC. This information is all available on the USC Admissions website under "International Students." 

If you go to the USC Financial Aid website and click on "International Students," you will see that you may qualify for private loans, merit-based scholarships, and on-campus employment. 

http://www.usc.edu/admission/f...iving/international/

Everything you asked about is readily accessible on the USC website.


----------



## LoveFilms (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks airborne911. You are so lucky to have made it to USC! Did you think your portfolio was really good? What did you include in it? What did you try to do to make it stand out?


----------

